# What's "Your" Secret Weapon?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What's "your" secret weapon for Bass? ......I know, I know if you tell, it won't be a secret anymore....Do you really care? Do you want to take it to the grave ? Unless your a tourney rat, there's really no reason to hold back. I know most of us are dying to tell are best secrets, but nobody ever asked. Why not pass it along to sportsmen who share your thirst for new knowledge. I think OGF'ers are worthy of your genius. What say you? Got any tricks up your sleeve?....Care to share? PLEASE! spare us your reasons for not sharing, we've heard it all before. .....Tim ..........................................................................................................


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

you make this post and then go on about a tangent about people not posting their secrets. but you didnt post a secret yourself...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll bite! The "Secret" to Fishing is understanding the quarry; you have to determine the patterns of it's life, it's habitat, how weather effects it, and it's food sources. Once you understand this you try to provide a lure that this fish will try to eat or have a reaction bite to. To do this you have to know what they are eating at different times of year or what will they react too (say, if they are nesting). Then you have to provide a color and movement that best represents this impulse. Easy huh!


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm going to give you a little advice. There's a force in the universe that makes things happen. And all you have to do is get in touch with it, stop thinking, let things happen, and be the ball. 

-Ty Webb


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

AbuGarciaFan said:


> you make this post and then go on about a tangent about people not posting their secrets. but you didnt post a secret yourself...


I'm in total agreement with ya on this one,why start a thread like this and not get the ball rollin' by sharing a "secret" yourself? Kinda seems to me like he's "fishing" for everone elses ideas and doesn't want to give out any of his own.

As far as not wanting to hear why we don't posts our secrets on here,I'm gonna tell you anyways. Why would I want to give away any secrets because if I'm doing something a little differently than everyone else and landing a ton of fish then why would I want everyone else to know? It's called the process of learning. People I've fished with and continue to fish with are a different story. It's totally different telling someone in person than it is posting it on here for everybody to see. It's not like this is an exclusive site or anything. The lurkers get enough info from here so why give them anymore than needed. Shoulda just asked what's everyone GPS coordinates to their "honey holes" is as well that way there'd really be no secrets for all those with access to boats. I'm sure that question woulda got a ton of responses.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if i told you,it would no longer be a secret!!!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

meisjedog said:


> I'm going to give you a little advice. There's a force in the universe that makes things happen. And all you have to do is get in touch with it, stop thinking, let things happen, and be the ball.
> 
> -Ty Webb


Great movie


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

nobody's gonna tell their "secerts". but lets kinda change it a lil bit and say what our confinence bait is. not techinqes just when its stuff or u cant figure em out what do u pull out that u feel most comfortable with in ur hand.. me id say 1/4oz spinner bait can fish it many different ways to help "locate" fish and put pieces of the puzzle together


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I love Senko worms


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I knew if I rattled your cages I would get this kind of response. The fact is, there are no real secrets anymore, just improvements to existing ideas. We climb on the backs of past innovators and apply their ideas with some nuances of our own. We all develop changes in technique and rigs, modification to lures and equiptment , even more efficient uses of boats, motors and electronics. These things help us to fish more effectively and have greater success. If you havent noticed these tips are all over the internet, in fact the really good ones are incorporated into the products we buy. I never asked anyone for their latest marketable invention or coordinates on your favorite lakes. Just a tip or trick youve discovered, something you dont mind sharing with this community of fishermen. I, for one, dont mind sharing. Im disappointed, more of you dont feel this way..So, due to popular demand, drumroll please! ...... Heres a few ideas.( See Pic) I cant take the credit for these ideas, I simply cant buy anything that I can make. So here goes: 1) Make rattles for your soft baits. Take a 3/16 diameter straw and cut to 1 in. length. Hot glue one end shut(watertight) add 3 bbs, glue opposite end. (test waterseal). I place these into tubes and hollow baits. The hook should hold it in, but you can plug it with sponge or a piece of grub. 2) Make air tubes for finesse worms. Take 1/8 diameter drink straw (no shortage of these at your favorite watering hole.) Cut to desired length, Hot glue both ends tight. Use ice pick or sharpened nail and insert into tail of worm very carefully , keeping it strait. Insert air tube into tail hole. It wont harm the action and the tail will float up, enticingly. Make any worm a tail floater. Great for finesse and dropshot baits. 3) Use a fish oil capsule as an attractant. This health supplement worked for Bass and Crappie. Pierce the capsule to treat baits , A drop or two is plenty 4) Use an ink syringe (comes in printer ink refill kits) to blow up nightcrawlers to make them float (just like a Lindy Worm Blower). You can also fill the syringe with your favorite fish attractant and inject it into the body of soft baits (lengthwise) for slow release. I bevel the edge of the tip for easy penetration.. Well, there you have it ! Ive got dozens more where those came from. All fish tested, all catching fish. I experiment all the time, new discoveries come frequently. If you try these, find what works for you. Any body else like to experiment? Just askin. --Tim ...........................................................................................................................................................






..................................................................................................


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh! You wanted improvements we came up with! Well why didn't you just say that??
I used a Lazer Power Lock and Hyper Swivel for every type of fishing. Any time I put on a shad bait...crank, swimbait, plastic, etc, I also add a swivel and a spinner blade to the Power Lock. It turns everything you throw into a RoadRunner/BeetleSpin, it adds that extra flash.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

a little trick ive done with success is to bust up an alka seltzer tablet and wedge it in a tube bait. sometimes when the fish are stubborn the bubbles from the tablet seem to get their attention.

as for favorite lures, the scum frog and senko worms have to be my near favorites when i go after bass, but my absolute favorite weapon is my homemade topwater bait. it doesnt float AS well as a store bought one and isnt as fine of paint/color detailing, but still has great action, pops water just fine, and casts a country mile. the senko and scum frog do usually outfish this, but when the waters not covered in slop that requires the scum frog this lure catches its fair share of fish no problem. just me, but i get the most satisfaction by far catchin a fish on somethun i made completely by hand.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

So your "secrets" are rattles, floating tails on finesse worms, a fishy smelling oil for fish attractant and air in the nightcrawler makes it float? I thought a "secret" was supposed to be something that no one else had access to or hadn't talked about publicly. It seems that your secrets are ways to do things without buying tackle. Which I guess is interesting.

Here's my secret rig: get a 5oz, 12" herring colored swimbait and rig it with 4lb nylon mono. Throw it on a 6' Ugly Stik with a spincast reel. The retrieve is to burn it as fast as physically possible while yelling like Ike. This presentation needs to target wide open, coverless water so you don't hang up and lose the bait.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> So your "secrets" are rattles, floating tails on finesse worms, a fishy smelling oil for fish attractant and air in the nightcrawler makes it float? I thought a "secret" was supposed to be something that no one else had access to or hadn't talked about publicly. It seems that your secrets are ways to do things without buying tackle. Which I guess is interesting.
> 
> Here's my secret rig: get a 5oz, 12" herring colored swimbait and rig it with 4lb nylon mono. Throw it on a 6' Ugly Stik with a spincast reel. The retrieve is to burn it as fast as physically possible while yelling like Ike. This presentation needs to target wide open, coverless water so you don't hang up and lose the bait.


Come on man! You just told my deepest darkest secret I had!!! Thats low.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Here's my secret rig: get a 5oz, 12" herring colored swimbait and rig it with 4lb nylon mono. Throw it on a 6' Ugly Stik with a spincast reel. The retrieve is to burn it as fast as physically possible while yelling like Ike. This presentation needs to target wide open, coverless water so you don't hang up and lose the bait.


i agree totally except for the part about using it in open water, you got to get that thing in the sticks! and if your not getting any action, drop down to 2lb mono!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

C'mon, Tokugawa, fess up, tell 'em your "best" secret............... You know, wearing your lucky boxers, the ones with little red hearts on them. The ones you wash every December.--Tim...............................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow said:


> C'mon, Tokugawa, fess up, tell 'em your "best" secret............... You know, wearing your lucky boxers, the ones with little red hearts on them. The ones you wash every December.--Tim...............................................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 41415


Actually, the hearts are pink and they get washed monthly whether they need it or not!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Line, hook, and hotdogs


----------

